# Teal season?



## montrose trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

Someone has gotta be the first to ask so has there been any news on an early teal? I thought the meeting was on the 10th but I've been wrong before


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

I too cannot find any info on how the meeting went on the 11th.


----------



## Nuff Daddy (Dec 5, 2012)

I thought they wouldn't know until the august meeting. But I have no idea either.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

last i knew it was august cwac when we would find out.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?p=5143785

Joe Robison said it will be decided on in the July season.


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

I have heard thru the grapevine that Wisconsin got their trial season. SO if that's the case we may have gotten it as well. 

I know Dave Luekenen was working with Wisconsin and Iowa both for a three state teal season? Just have to wait it out, this is the government we are talking about here brothers!  
Smoke


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

I am fully planning on having the teal season. Already making arrangements for a teal/goose combo hunt


----------



## Duckman Racing (Oct 11, 2004)

Does anybody know where to find the minutes or transcripts or other information on the CWAC meetings? 

The official minutes are posted on the website, but they are not posted until after they are approved at the next month's meeting. In fact the June minutes still have not been posted. 

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-153-65134_65145_65545---,00.html


----------



## Joe Robison (Sep 19, 2011)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> last i knew it was august cwac when we would find out.


The teal season along with all proposed managed area rule changes passed the NRC last Thursday


----------



## Nuff Daddy (Dec 5, 2012)

Joe Robison said:


> The teal season along with all proposed managed area rule changes passed the NRC last Thursday



So this means pending fed approval we have a season?!?


----------



## Nuff Daddy (Dec 5, 2012)

And what managed area changes are going on?


----------



## Joe Robison (Sep 19, 2011)

Go to the web site above and click on the July NRC agenda. On the agenda click on the early season regs and it will give you the wildlife conservation order with all the approved changes and dates for early waterfowl regs.


----------



## Joe Robison (Sep 19, 2011)

Duck man racing posted the web site.


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

http://www.michigan.gov/documents/d...tions_WCO_Amendment_No_8_of_2014_459839_7.pdf


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

I see they are going to have more zones and days at Point Mouille. I might actually try to hunt it this year. I could never justify it before with the limited zones and horror stories of a certain group of hunters there.


----------



## CougarHunter (Oct 2, 2008)

Are those season dates correct?


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

craigrh13 said:


> I see they are going to have more zones and days at Point Mouille. I might actually try to hunt it this year. I could never justify it before with the limited zones and horror stories of a certain group of hunters there.


7/11 club still haunt that area? or did they finally get so many tickets they can't hunt no more?


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> 7/11 club still haunt that area? or did they finally get so many tickets they can't hunt no more?


Yeah them. I heard stuff about them last year. For me to drive 1.5 hrs for a chance to hunt 13 zones, deal with d-bags and spinners is not exactly worth the effort.


----------



## DMC1083 (Oct 11, 2012)

They definitely still haunt the area. Seems like they get away with whatever they want there. Couple years ago had a group hunting in my zone i called the office to complain and they said sorry nothing i can do. What a bunch of crap. Very rarely hunt there anymore. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

DMC1083 said:


> They definitely still haunt the area. Seems like they get away with whatever they want there. Couple years ago had a group hunting in my zone i called the office to complain and they said sorry nothing i can do. What a bunch of crap. Very rarely hunt there anymore.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Did you ask what's the point in having "managed" zones?


----------



## lastflight (Aug 16, 2005)

Joe Robison said:


> Go to the web site above and click on the July NRC agenda. On the agenda click on the early season regs and it will give you the wildlife conservation order with all the approved changes and dates for early waterfowl regs.


Everything looks good except they have last years dates for the regular duck season.

I assume this means the teal season is a go, or do we still need approval from CWAC?


----------



## DMC1083 (Oct 11, 2012)

SBE II said:


> Did you ask what's the point in having "managed" zones?


I said so i can hunt in any zone i want. They said well no you can't do that. But the 7-11 club gets to


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

lastflight said:


> Everything looks good except they have last years dates for the regular duck season.
> 
> I assume this means the teal season is a go, or do we still need approval from CWAC?


FYI: Its that way every year when you look at the season dates in July. Opening dates are set for a 3 year time frame as of last year. IE: this up coming season and next season as well. 

Bag limits and season lengths will be set at the August CWAC meeting. If they stay with the same liberal bag limits as previous years, nothing will change from last year. 

The teal season is a go Sept. 1st - 7th. 3 year trial period.


----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

Not that I hunt them, but this should make Buckeye teal hunters very happy!


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

BFG said:


> Not that I hunt them, but this should make Buckeye teal hunters very happy!


No doubt C. It will def. push some birds that would have stayed here thru opening week down your way before normal. So ya'll may have a banner early season teal smack down.............  

I personally believe it will show in the youth season bag of teal as well. But damnit i'm gonna hunt the little morsels anyway. 

Fortunately, I was not old enough to hunt them the last time Michigan had a season on them. I finally get to break out my teal decoys for a Michigan hunt!!!!!!!! :woohoo1:


----------



## Kennybks (Mar 29, 2010)

Growing up in Kansas, we had phenomenal teal seasons in September. Fields flooded by irrigation circles and packed with blue and gw teal. Limits of four teal made for many 15 minute hunts. Several two shot, four down, hunt over scenarios.

I've not seen teal congregations like that in Michigan, but sure hope to.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## duckhtr213890 (Feb 9, 2008)

Is the season going to be the entire state?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

Dang, I am going to have to get my mud boat ready early this year.

A sweet little spot is calling to me.

I would like to thank ALL the folks who have penned the words, fought the fight and walked the rough road necessary to get this season to a reality. I don't think people know what it took to make this happen. I has been a long hard road.

Thanks.


----------



## Shlwego (Sep 13, 2006)

LoBrass said:


> I would like to thank ALL the folks who have penned the words, fought the fight and walked the rough road necessary to get this season to a reality. I don't think people know what it took to make this happen. I has been a long hard road.
> 
> Thanks.


+1. Exactly my thoughts as well.


----------



## Nuff Daddy (Dec 5, 2012)

LoBrass said:


> Dang, I am going to have to get my mud boat ready early this year.
> 
> A sweet little spot is calling to me.
> 
> ...




X2
Good work guys. Can't wait for sept 1!


----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

Hey Smoke...

Youth hunter success will be impacted by the early teal season. Plain and simple, there will be a helluva lot of shooting for the week leading up to youth season, and we all know what pressure does to birds. 

Early goose has a minimal effect, since most of early goose is done over ag fields. Mud boats running around in marshes is a whole different ballgame. 

Our teal season is hit or miss every year. Some years, we don't shoot much until it is almost over. It all depends on what happens to our north, and if there is a cold snap (like the one we have right now) they are down and gone in the blink of an eye. 

I gave it up a few years back. Waders suck in 90 degree heat, breathable or not. 

Enjoy!


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

BFG said:


> Hey Smoke...
> 
> Youth hunter success will be impacted by the early teal season. Plain and simple, there will be a helluva lot of shooting for the week leading up to youth season, and we all know what pressure does to birds.
> 
> Early goose has a minimal effect, since most of early goose is done over ag fields. Mud boats running around in marshes is a whole different ballgame.


It's to bad really but there will be other birds to shoot at. I had some of my best trips for the youth weekend and I never even took a weapon except mine as a back up in case Hunters weapon broke. I will hunt the season but I know it's going to be a flippin zoo out there. Guns going off, air boats and mud motors running around. Will be like 3 opening days. 

It's a give and take deal Clark and it will all work out, one way or another. 

Been thinking about making a trip to the bay for the teal season? :SHOCKED: We'll see what transpires before then.


----------



## CougarHunter (Oct 2, 2008)

The DNR posted up some good info for the teal season.

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-153-10363_10859-332932--,00.html

Might help some guys in identifying teal vs other ducks come september


----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

> It's a give and take deal Clark and it will all work out, one way or another.


Hunters wanted it, and they got it. Whatever happens beyond the three year trial is yet to be seen. Kudos to the guys and gals that made it happen. 

Teal are a hoot...that is for sure and they taste great.


----------



## Nuff Daddy (Dec 5, 2012)

CougarHunter said:


> The DNR posted up some good info for the teal season.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



6 bird limit?!?
That's gonna make for some fun early goose/teal hunts. Can't wait!


----------



## lefty421 (Dec 7, 2012)

How many hens are allowed? 1... 2... 6...?

How many 'mistake' birds are they allowing per daily bag of 6 ?


----------



## Kennybks (Mar 29, 2010)

lefty421 said:


> How many hens are allowed? 1... 2... 6...?
> 
> How many 'mistake' birds are they allowing per daily bag of 6 ?


Never seen any state restrictions on hen teal. Either.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## lastflight (Aug 16, 2005)

lefty421 said:


> How many hens are allowed? 1... 2... 6...?
> 
> How many 'mistake' birds are they allowing per daily bag of 6 ?


6 and 0


----------



## Nuff Daddy (Dec 5, 2012)

lefty421 said:


> How many hens are allowed? 1... 2... 6...?
> 
> How many 'mistake' birds are they allowing per daily bag of 6 ?



No hen restrictions. 
A mistake will wear a hefty fine I'm sure. Most of the COs hunt and I'm sure want to see this season continue past the trial. They are required to report mistake birds to the Feds. If they get too many bad reports, no more teal season. So I'm sure "accidents" won't be tolerated. And I heard there are going to be some extra hands out in the popular hunting areas monitoring the "accidents" to help out the COs. So make sure you know what you are shooting at before you pull the trigger.


----------



## zx10r2004 (Sep 24, 2005)

Nuff Daddy said:


> No hen restrictions.
> A mistake will wear a hefty fine I'm sure. Most of the COs hunt and I'm sure want to see this season continue past the trial. They are required to report mistake birds to the Feds. If they get too many bad reports, no more teal season. So I'm sure "accidents" won't be tolerated. And I heard there are going to be some extra hands out in the popular hunting areas monitoring the "accidents" to help out the COs. So make sure you know what you are shooting at before you pull the trigger.



Cool! I just started practicing my teal shooting skills! Can't wait. Here my video! 



 - Video Tube for YouTube - iPhone/iPad


Sent from my iPhone


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm glad to see this going through. I want to thank everyone that was involved to get it going. 



Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Nuff Daddy (Dec 5, 2012)

zx10r2004 said:


> Cool! I just started practicing my teal shooting skills! Can't wait. Here my video! I Cannot Believe This Idiot - YouTube - Video Tube for YouTube - iPhone/iPad
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone
> ...



Haha. Those are the kind of guys that I'm worried are going to wreck it for us.


----------



## dnj21 (Oct 12, 2009)

You guys will enjoy this, lot of fun in Missouri other than the heat and Mosquitos.

As for mistakes, there will be a LOT of Wood ducks and Spoonbills splashed as guys get used to this. Here in MO they open Teal season at Sunrise not 30 min before to help identify the birds but you will be in the marsh and have a wood duck go over and 20 seconds later get shot......


----------



## Nuff Daddy (Dec 5, 2012)

dnj21 said:


> You guys will enjoy this, lot of fun in Missouri other than the heat and Mosquitos.
> 
> As for mistakes, there will be a LOT of Wood ducks and Spoonbills splashed as guys get used to this. Here in MO they open Teal season at Sunrise not 30 min before to help identify the birds but you will be in the marsh and have a wood duck go over and 20 seconds later get shot......


Same time here. I hope people don't screw it up for us. I can't wait.


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

Nuff Daddy said:


> Same time here. I hope people don't screw it up for us. I can't wait.



I'll mostly go after geese because I've never found teal in good numbers around here in west Michigan, but I always get them landing in the decoys during early goose. It'll just be nice to have the option to pop a few during early goose. If there's any question in my mind on what kind of bird it is I 100% will not pull the trigger. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

